# Puppy Pad - Problems?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Our puppy is 8 weeks old. We have a crate and a puppy pad outside of it, and are training him to use it, however he likes to lie on it as well as pull it with his teeth. He has a small bed in the crate and we are getting a second one for the room in the hope he will lie on that instead. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

He is 8 weeks old it will take a wee bit of time. But some puppies just never take to the puppy pads. some will lie on then when they are clean. I think most puppies chew of the puppies pads at first too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter would shred his puppy pad into a thousand pieces, he never got them at all!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

they do have this contraption that keeps them flat, like a tray that they snap into so that the puppy cant chew away on them...that wont stop him lying on it tho


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max chewed them, but I found of I put newspaper on the top he would pee on that and not chew the pad!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> they do have this contraption that keeps them flat, like a tray that they snap into so that the puppy cant chew away on them...that wont stop him lying on it tho


I bought that tray cause Molly would shred her pee pads and run around with them. I thought the tray would be great but she was clever enough to nibble of the part that snapped and undo it and rip out the pad.

What worked for me was to duct tape it to my floor didn't look so great but saved me a lot of headaches. She also would lie on hers. I guess puppies do crazy things!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I got the puppy tray also for Carley . . she would never step over it to pee! She would simply shred them anyway.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. Ollie is getting better. He doesn't wrestle with it much now. He is doing lots of pee's on the pad, but rarely poo's on it. Little steps eh?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We just had vet bed and a bed in jasper's crate, still do! On the odd occasion he wee'd or poo'd on the vet bed it washed and dried in no time! Plus all the moisture was wicked away so her was dry. It's great stuff and cosy too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We picked up a couple of these at Pets At Home. Only 6 quid but they are washed and dried quickly too.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww he's so cute  they look just the job x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

They have them in different sizes too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

